# Might be around a little more now... (PIC HEAVY)



## cherylim (Jun 26, 2013)

Haven't been around a lot for about a year! Things have been incredibly busy with my business, and with preparing for my wedding. I'm now back from my honeymoon, so life might calm down for a little while. Thought I'd share some wedding pictures, as a few people said they wanted to see them, as well as a couple of honeymoon pictures:

Wedding (reverse order):























You can just about see my tortoise bracelet in that last one!

Honeymoon:


----------



## Jlant85 (Jun 27, 2013)

Grats on the wedding!


----------



## wiccan_chicken (Jun 27, 2013)

Congrats! Such a pretty dress and ceremony!


----------



## panda (Jun 27, 2013)

Congrats! What a gorgeous wedding and you looked beautiful in your dress.


----------



## Moozillion (Jun 27, 2013)

Congratulations!!! And what a beautiful bride!!!


----------



## cherylim (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks all! I know a lot of people say that after planning a wedding you feel a bit depressed when it's over. I loved every second, but I'm relieved as well. We survived, I didn't embarrass myself and I sort of like reality.


----------



## panda (Jun 27, 2013)

I think it's all the time and effort invovled and after its like you have to much time and do t know what to do with yourself. I honestly didn't feel that way. Might be because I immediately started scrapping the pictures lol.


----------



## tiff3grl (Jun 27, 2013)

Was the tort in the wedding


----------



## cherylim (Jun 27, 2013)

He couldn't be there, so my bracelet had a tortoise charm on it. Wanted him to walk me down the aisle, but he'd have been a little slow!


----------



## wellington (Jun 27, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS. A while back I thought you were already married. Then realized it was another member. I remember you talking about getting married a long time ago, well it seems like a long time ago, probably a year or more. You two make a great looking couple. Beautiful dress. Love the cake too. Wish you a life time of happiness together. Glad to have you back on too.


----------



## cherylim (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks. Yes, I probably would have been talking about it some time last February, after I bought my dress. We spent just over a year and a half planning!


----------



## kanalomele (Jun 27, 2013)

Congratulations and may you find happiness together for as long as your tortoise may live!


----------



## Instinct (Jun 27, 2013)

Congratulations!
You looked absolutely stunning in that dress. Love how your hair was done as well.


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 27, 2013)

Good to see you back!
Congratulations and your pictures are beautiful!


----------



## samsmom (Jun 27, 2013)

one beautiful bride + one handsome groom + one very lucky tortoise = happily ever after, congratulations!


----------



## cherylim (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

